
California to end DST? - slyrus
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/California-is-one-step-closer-to-ending-daylight-11190212.php
======
DrScump

      If passed, the bill would repeal California's 67-year-old Daylight Saving Time Act. 
    

It's not that simple. It would have to pass both houses, be signed by the
Governor (or override a veto), _and_ be approved by voters at the next
statewide election. That's rather sloppy reporting.

